# Chapter One of my story(unicorns)



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry it's so long. 1,514 words or something. Oh well, please critique. 

Bogey(spelling error) is supposed to be boggy


----------



## hannah_xx (Oct 7, 2008)

hii
i didn't read all of it as i have to rush off. But i read up to the part where they entered the unicorn cave by the waterfall. I thought it was brilliant and really well described. very imaginative well done keep going with it =D
xx


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks you so much. I spent probably about 4-6hours on it?


----------

